# Best Tasting High Protein Drink - Maximum Absorbed Protein



## Rucker (Apr 1, 2010)

*Dear IronMag,*


​


Primordial Performance is proud to introduce our new Maximum Absorbed Protein (MAP). This is the ultimate fast digesting protein for pre, intra, and post workout support.

MAP in a nutshell:


*Improves strength & recovery 2-3x better than regular whey or casein*

*Increases protein synthesis within 30 minutes*

*No artificial sweeteners, colors or flavors*

*Sweetened with natural super fiber - Fructooligosacchriddes (FOS)*

*No lactose. No bloating. No cramping*

*Low calorie (<52 calories)*

*Low carb (<4g carbs)*

*Low sugar (<2g sugar)*


Check out MAP, the best rated protein for absorption, digestion and taste.


MAP is available in four delicious flavors with 100% natural ingredients:


*Tropical Mango*

_Ingredients: 
PeptoPro® brand hydrolyzed casein protein isolate, freeze-dried mango. 

Other Ingredients:
Natural flavors, citric acid, stevia extract, silicon dioxide, luo han guo extract, natural beta-carotene and tocopherol mix*.

*For color._​
*Lemon Lime*

_Ingredients: 
PeptoPro® brand hydrolyzed casein protein isolate, freeze-dried lemon. 

Other Ingredients:
Natural flavors, citric acid, silicon dioxide, stevia extract, luo han guo extract, juice extract from apple and hibiscus ±, spirulina extract*.   

*For color._​
*Strawberry Lemonade*

_Ingredients: 
PeptoPro® brand hydrolyzed casein protein isolate, freeze-dried strawberry, freeze-dried lemon. 

Other Ingredients:
Natural flavors, citric acid, stevia extract, silicon dioxide, luo han guo extract, juice from black carrot and hibiscus*.

*For color._​
*Cranberry Splash*

_Ingredients: 
PeptoPro® brand hydrolyzed casein protein isolate, organic cranberry.

Other Ingredients:
Natural flavors, citric acid, juice from black carrot and hibiscus*, malic acid, stevia extract, luo han guo extract, tomato extract*.

*For color._​
*Unflavored (not so delicious)*

_Ingredients: 
PeptoPro® brand hydrolyzed casein protein isolate.

Other Ingredients:
none.
_​


Order MAP - the best tasting, all natural protein exclusively at Primordial Performance.com ​


Jim Benvie
_Primordial Marketing_

*Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924

Email - info@primordialperformance.com 

9am-5pm PST Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support

Visit - Primordial Performance*

_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_


----------



## Primordial (Apr 1, 2010)

More good info here too - 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...der-maximum-absorbed-protein.html#post1984996

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone on this board use this yet?


----------



## Rucker (Apr 17, 2010)

10% off MAP during the Tax Return Sale, up to 40% off everything


----------



## Rucker (Apr 23, 2010)

Rucker said:


> 10% off MAP during the Tax Return Sale, up to 40% off everything



Sale bump


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2010)

Just gotta give props about the Lactose Free.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 26, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Just gotta give props about the Lactose Free.



We do what we can bro.


----------



## Primordial (Apr 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Just gotta give props about the Lactose Free.



Yeah, you can take several scoops of this stuff without any digestive upset. Its nice for a pre-workout drink.

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (May 19, 2010)

Rucker said:


> *Dear IronMag,*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



So we have had people question whether or not this is the best tasting protein.  I personally enjoy all flavors of MAP protein more than any other form of powdered protein.  Of course this is a matter of opinion, because to you the best tasting protein might be grilled chicken.  So then we would turn to is this the best powdered protein, or best tasting powdered protein?  Still a matter of opinion.  You could compare it to many sugar laden whey proteins, and they likely taste better.  But you pay for that with the extra sugar and fillers.  However, if you were to ask what is the best tasting quality protein?  Or the best tasting pepto pro protein?  Or, if you wanted to be very specific, what is the best tasting powdered protein of the highest quality and best absorption rate?  Then your answer is most certainly Maximum Absorbed Protein.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 3, 2010)

Rucker said:


> So we have had people question whether or not this is the best tasting protein.  I personally enjoy all flavors of MAP protein more than any other form of powdered protein.  Of course this is a matter of opinion, because to you the best tasting protein might be grilled chicken.  So then we would turn to is this the best powdered protein, or best tasting powdered protein?  Still a matter of opinion.  You could compare it to many sugar laden whey proteins, and they likely taste better.  But you pay for that with the extra sugar and fillers.  However, if you were to ask what is the best tasting quality protein?  Or the best tasting pepto pro protein?  Or, if you wanted to be very specific, what is the best tasting powdered protein of the highest quality and best absorption rate?  Then your answer is most certainly Maximum Absorbed Protein.



Any opinion on this?


----------



## Rucker (Jun 15, 2010)

MAP is only $26.96 during the Summer Super Sale, Everything is up to 40% off!


----------



## Rucker (Jun 21, 2010)

Rucker said:


> MAP is only $26.96 during the Summer Super Sale, Everything is up to 40% off!



24 hours left!!!


----------



## Rucker (Jun 22, 2010)

One of the sale announcements went out late so we've extended the sale for another 48 hours!!!

Summer Super Sale


----------

